# Abo Falle



## muratcan (11 Mai 2010)

Hallo leute,

ich habe ein problem ich habe ein iphone 3gs mit vertrag und die sache ist die dass ich zur zeit ein abo gemacht haben soll aber ich weiss nicht wo.
Es werden alle 2 tage 2,99 € berechnet zu zeit sind es 11,96 €.
Kann man von irgendwo heruasfinden welcher anbieter das ist, wenn ich warten würde auf die rechnung dann hat sich über 120 € angerechnet gibt es noch ne andere möglichkeit oder was kann man unternemen.
Bei tmobile war ich auch schon die können die vorläuigen koste nicht sehen sondern nur den betrag.

ich danke im vorraus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2010)

*AW: Abo Falle*



muratcan schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> 
> ich habe ein problem ich habe ein iphone 3gs mit vertrag und die sache ist die dass ich zur zeit ein abo gemacht haben soll aber ich weiss nicht wo.


irgendwelche apps installiert?
Abo muß doch über irgendeine Nummer laufen. irgendwas bekannt?


----------

